
Ask HN: How would ARM Macbooks impact developers? - aswinmohanme
Macbooks are used extensively by developers, and since Apple is moving away from Intel to ARM architecture, I&#x27;m curious as to know how it would affect the developers using Macbooks as thier daily driver.<p>* Since Apple has clearly laid out plans for developing for the Apple platform, it would be really painless. But how smooth would be the transition ?<p>* What about independent projects such as Python, Erlang and frameworks such as Tensorflow be affected while running on ARM Macbooks ?<p>* What about Apps that use CPU specific instructions running via Rosetta ?<p>* Should a developer buy an Intel Mac right now or wait for that ARM mac to hit market ?
======
lawnchair_larry
It likely won’t make a difference unless you use VMs.

